

Ask YC: Best music/online radio to listen to when coding at 2 AM? - vlad

Thanks.
======
tome
If you like trance, try these:

<http://87.230.84.182:9000> <http://87.98.129.202:9000>
<http://77.221.139.178:8000>

------
bayareaguy
I wouldn't say it's the best but recently I've been listening to
<http://www.tangerinedream.com> and the chill selections at
<http://new.icebergradio.com>

------
vorador
Don't listen to music. Actually it's bad for concentration, and working at 2
AM won't help too.

------
TheBosch
Oh ya, should mention check out <http://www.live365.com> I found it the other
day and had some decent channels from what I saw. TONS of genre's. You can pay
for it if you don't want commercials as well.

------
TheBosch
For Rock / Alternative / Some Punk:

Vancouver, BC: <http://www.cfox.com>

Victoria, BC: (lame java player) <http://www.thezone.fm>

------
woodsier
I like thesixtyone.com for indie (and indie electronic) or di.fm for dance
music (though I haven't tuned into the latter for quite some time).

------
PieSquared
<http://www.pandora.com> while it still exists. (What happened to that court
case anyway?)

------
Hates_
<http://somafm.com> \- especially their Groove Salad or Digitalis mixes.

------
bullseye
Go to shoutcast.com. I like the Alternative genre with 181.fm (the buzz) being
my usual choice.

------
yan
hypem.com

